

How can I get our clients mailing addresses? - Brian_Curliss

Any creative or elegant ways other then telling then a email campaign (like the following): Hey {NAME}, we would love to send you stickers but dont have your mailing address. Would you mind filling out this form with your data? Of course the wording would be done by a copywriter instead of me. But are there any ways other than email campaigns
======
edwintorok
Do you have a monthly/weekly newsletter that you send to everyone? If so just
write an article there about: Check that your mailing address is correct in
your profile now for a chance to receive free gifts: <link>.

Same suggestion if you have a blog, etc.

------
skram
Do you have phone numbers or at least full names? Zip codes?

